# Diarrhea, Take Imodium, Then Constipation



## 22395

I'm a new member, so I'm posting a lot of messages trying to figure out how to manage my problems.So, I've already posted a couple of other messages dealing with similar topics.My question: Does anyone else get horribly constipated from taking Imodium?Sometimes, it is absolutely the only way I can get out of the house or be in a social situation. But, unfortunately, I also end up having horrible constipation. There seems to be no way out of this cycle, and I've been working on it for quite a while now.As I mentioned in some previous posts, my doc wants me to rely only on Bentyl, and that simple does not stop the diarrhea.Help always appreciated,Evelyn


----------



## 23106

Imodium never caused me constipation and never solved my D problem either. I tried Motofen and it is my miracle cure. And no chalky aftertaste either.


----------



## Kathleen M.

If you are getting horribly constipated then you probably are taking more than you actually need to control the situation.What happens if you take a lower dose? Even if that means getting the liquid so you can do smaller amounts easier.K.


----------



## mattfraser

HiYes i am exactly the same. Recently had a long weekend trip to Edinburgh. UK. and travelling and going to new places is by far the worst for me and during my stay i had to take imodium. Usually i only take the one tablet and it sorts itself out but as i was in a strange place my D was really bad and had to take another imodium. This works and it stops the D but there are side affects. Bloating, abdominal pain, wind and the feeling that i constantly need to go to the toilet but when i do....nothing.I am currently seeking other medicine to try but i find the UK rubbish in this way. In 3 weeks time i have a stag trip to go on to Brussels and i don't mind admitting it on here.....i am terrified. The people that i am going with are in no way sensitive to my situation unlike my girlfriend in Edinburgh.I know that i will have no choice but to take imodium but now i get worried that the cure i use for D can give me just as awful symtoms.In answer to Kathleen's question. If i only take the 1 tablet of imodium then the effects are normally okay and i can live with them. Sometimes i take the capsule apart and get rid of half of the drugs inside, put the capsule back together and swallow it with half the drugs in it (so half a capsule)Don't know if thats a good thing or not but........if it works.I have got a drug called Intestaid which i got a free sample. I am looking forward to trying this but am not going to try it until after my Brussels trip incase it makes me worse. Intestaid is supposed to hlp IBS-D sufferers so may be worth a look.A calcium supplemnt with Vitamin D is also highly recommended. I am having trouble finding one in the UK with less than the recommended magnesium level (can't remember off the top of my head what that is)Good luck and remember if you find a drug that works for you then please write about it on here.Matt


----------



## 15976

I actually was thinking the same thing as Kathleen. Somedays I take a half imodium or an imodium and have another trip or two to the BR then panic and take a 2nd imodium. When I take 2, I can have constipation the next day. Usually if I stick to 1/2 or 1, I'm okay. The constipation for a day doesn't bother me much overall because usually if I took the imodium the day before, it also meant it was preceded by 3-5 trips to the bathroom. The only bad thing about it is wondering if later in the day, I will have to go, makes it hard to relax.


----------

